# Occupy union square



## RSTY802510 (Mar 24, 2012)

Was anyone else from the board there on Wednesday? I was there taking pictures of the protesters and all the angry cops. I'm gonna post them when I get my film developed.


----------



## Everymanalion (Mar 24, 2012)

I think the whole occupy thing is retarded, they are not going to listen to anything but violence and you know that. They just herd you from one place to another when they get tired of you and your "protests" lolz. Have fun thinking you are making a difference.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Mar 24, 2012)

I wasn't part of the protest. I was in newyork for they day. On my way back from hanging out by trash and vaudeville I walked up on it and started taking pictures. And talking to people but I'm not a protester.


----------



## Everymanalion (Mar 24, 2012)

I know alot of people on here are for it, and im all for change but yea, i was actually down there with some friends not for the occupy stuff but for eating dinner and it was just funny seeing the kids hanging out and talking to the cops when 10 minutes prior they were running their mouth about "fuck the police" and what not.

I dont know, im sorry if that came off as i was attacking you but come on, protests dont do anything anymore. There will be no radical reform until we tear everything down. Thats the flat out truth. While you are all hoping for change, Mitt Romney is ahead in the polls.


----------



## menu (Mar 24, 2012)

I bet Nemo was having a blast


----------



## RSTY802510 (Mar 24, 2012)

Everyone there was protesting for something different. Some old guy had a sign that said veterans for peace. Then there was that hoodie march for that kid that died. There was occupy protesters and then there was a guy whose sign said give me 50 cents and I'll yell at people on cell phones. So your right they are not really doing anything. I support the Trayvon martin thing. It's fucked up that the guy got away with it. I heard the recording. It's fucked!


----------



## nostrumfiend (Mar 24, 2012)

Occupy is doing something if you ask me. They are spreading information. Slowly people are waking up to what's going on in the world. People have switched from big banking corporations to local credit unions and things of that nature. Although I do agree for there to be fundamental change you do need violence.


----------

